# Italian Lessons



## Ramza (Jul 10, 2015)

Howzit everyone, i just moved from South Africa [I'm south african], to Italy. I'm trying to make friends , however u find its very difficult because i dont speak Italian. Any suggestions from fellow expats?

Thanks


----------



## pearl1803 (Jul 13, 2015)

Ramza said:


> Howzit everyone, i just moved from South Africa [I'm south african], to Italy. I'm trying to make friends , however u find its very difficult because i dont speak Italian. Any suggestions from fellow expats?
> 
> Thanks


Hai Ramza,

Actually Im not an Italian or living there...
But, I pretty much know about that country.

Well actually, in every community (place of ur living) they have italian course for free, as long as you have the stay permit in Italy. Through thay I think you can get both, learning Italian and friends too 

Good luck.
I wish one day I can arrive to live in Italy too


----------



## Ramza (Jul 10, 2015)

pearl1803 said:


> Hai Ramza,
> 
> Actually Im not an Italian or living there...
> But, I pretty much know about that country.
> ...


Hi Pearl 1803

Thanks for the reply, i will definitely look into that. Someone else something 
quite similar, i have to wait for September as most school-like activities are closed 
for the summer. And hey good luck with coming to Italy, maybe you can look at teaching 
English.


----------



## Spiritsintent (Oct 29, 2013)

Same story, I live in the wilds of Abruzzo - and Italians don't speak English as much as other countries lve lived - why should they, I guess. I'm not around people all that much so don't get to practice. Most important. 
Try Michel Thomas Italian (download or App) appalling accents but a really good method.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

Ramza said:


> Howzit everyone, i just moved from South Africa [I'm south african], to Italy. I'm trying to make friends , however u find its very difficult because i dont speak Italian. Any suggestions from fellow expats?


First of all, you can get free Italian language lessons and study materials from the BBC website. That should be a good starting point.

Secondly, you should look in your area for free Italian language classes usually offered by non-profit organizations and municipalities with the purpose to integrate recent immigrants into Italian society. Your "Comune" should have some information available.


----------



## Ramza (Jul 10, 2015)

Howzit guys, thank you all for your helpful suggestions, the free lessons start in September, for know i will use the BBC website. Cant thank you guys enough. Ciao


----------

